

Tonsil Removal May Cure ADHD Behavior in Kids - JabavuAdams
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/1031203/tonsil_removal_may_cure_adhd_behavior_in_kids/index.html

======
JabavuAdams
ADHD symptoms <\- sleep deprivation <\- sleep apnea <\- obstructed breathing
passages ???

One of the most disciplined people I know acts (re: distractibility) like she
has ADHD if she doesn't get enough sleep.

